
What is a good way to encrypt or purge hard drive of laptop - paulpauper
As everyone knows, simply recycling stuff does not delete files.<p>Furthermore, files can still reside in temp and other directories.<p>Bitlock is not an option because I don&#x27;t have enterprise or pro edition of windows.<p>I don&#x27;t want to have to burn an ISO or make a boot backup. Veracrpt is complicated because it requires these steps.
======
prolikewh0a
For Non-SSD drive: [https://dban.org/](https://dban.org/)

Veracrypt for encryption. It's not complicated at all. You will have little to
no other options except creating an ISO on a USB drive (or burning?).

